# Halloween Weather Forecast 2016



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Heresjohnny's post about the hurricane reminded me that it's that time of year for beginning to fret D) about what the weather will be on the 31st. For our area, the extended forecast says high of 56, low of 48 with partial sunshine.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Here in Los Angeles, I've found a forecast saying high of 76, low of 59. Hope the weather'll stay this nice and cool.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Must be a mistake, says mid 50's to low 40's.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking like it's gonna be cloudy over here on Long Island. Also high 40s, low 50s. Hope it can stay that way.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cloudy, 56/47. Lets see...today is October 5, which means it will change 26 times before Halloween. lol!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Looks like cloudy, but no rain expected. Lows in the mid to upper 40's for the evening. But who knows by then it could be sunny with a high in the 90's.

LOL!!! I make myself laugh......
*_


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's the early weather predictions for my area this year.

A day one way or the other can really make a difference.








Save
Save​


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

Here in Fort Worth it will be a low of 56 with a high of 66 and cloudy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Still looking at a high of 56, low of 48, with clouds and sun. No rain expected until a couple days after Halloween (yay).


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Roxy! Why do you do this to us! Ugh...

Here's the forecast...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Why? Because I love you guys


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a change a few hours make. Now forecast is for chance of thunder showers.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

57/44 Clouds and sunshine


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

High of 61, low of 45, and "a shower and t-storm around". It better not be around our yard, that's all I have to say:googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mostly sunny 55/40. If only...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sunny 62/45, but chance of rain the weekend before and rain most of the week after. So who knows what we'll get.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

A solid change after a week. 60/44 with rain in the afternoon. 16 days until Halloween, so there has to be at least 8 changes to the weather report!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:Nooooooooooooo!!!! I'm not even going to glance at the forecast until the week of Halloween. Matthew has taught me nothing if not to just "wait and see" what happens. Predictions are like predictions...without the pre.....and the tions.....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking better now. At least for the moment.

ca2de626 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine is a high of 80, clouds and sunshine.
It was 93 degrees today. A bit warm for building in my opinion.


----------



## Coldboy (Oct 14, 2016)

Supposed to be about 38F with lows of 26F. We already have half a foot of snow on the ground. Not normal even though I am way up north.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Another change in the forecast. The Weather Network was about 100mm of rain from Oct 27 through to Nov. 1. I don't think we got that much rain when Sandy came our way!!! 11 days for it to change. Here's to hope!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

High of 66, low of 47, mostly cloudy with a chance of a little rain. Then there's the wind (nemesis of foggers) - 5-7 mph with gusts possible between 13 and 20 mph. Guess we need to be sure our skellie horse is well secured.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've stopped looking. Too much else to wory about and it's changed several times in a few days. We take what we get. We had two years in a row (2012 and 2013) of rain and wind and while it wasn't pleasnt we had good numbers and things went well. The last two years were very nice weather-wise. Hoping for a halfway decent night, if even for the two hours of TOT time. I'll pay attention to it a week from now and even then it can change!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chance of rain is decreasing, but the forecast is for it to be windy all week, including Halloween.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm afraid to check our weather! Last 4 years it has consistently been miserable Halloween Night. The upside is that the night before Halloween has generally been amazing. Fingers crossed!


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hate Texas
84 degrees in Euless


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep 86 and windy for Fort Worth...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

High of 59, low of 48, some cloudiness, a bit of wind but not horrible.

It's supposed to hit 80 this Saturday.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

High of 10 C and low of 7 C. So far no rain in the forecast... the last few years have been single digits and rain so making it a miserable night for the kiddos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

The rain for Monday is gone now and it doesn't look like it's coming back. Let's just hope it stays that way. Long Island has had enough rain in the last few weeks.


----------



## hfed (Oct 13, 2015)

We trick or treat on Sunday. Rain. Each day the % goes up. 

Monday looks fine


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well the forecast now has changed where I live. Looks like rain now all day and into Halloween night. *_


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking pretty good at the moment.

180a832 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

82/59. Sunny so far


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours is almost perfect! Dry, partly sunny and highs in the 50's. Even better news is that Tuesday and Wednesday will be in the low 70's and sunny for tear down! Bonus!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Low 70, high 83. Mostly sunny. Only unknown is always the wind, which on the easy coast is usually persistent, but is known to die down in the evening. No complaints.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

fogkeebler said:


> Here in Fort Worth it will be a low of 56 with a high of 66 and cloudy


check the forecast again - lol



fwghost said:


> Yep 86 and windy for Fort Worth...


Windy? I heard slight breeze Monday in the metroplex


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:High of 74 degrees, and a low of 49....yay!!!

(thanks William!!!)


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

It's pouring right now, but for tomorrow night's grand celebration: NO RAIN!! Cloudy/55 degrees. I'll take it after having rain the last 4 or 5 years in a row!! WooHoo!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

High 60's and partly cloudy for Halloween here in San Diego


----------



## monstermom (Oct 30, 2016)

*Weather looks surprisingly good here!*

For South Central PA, we're looking at highs in the 50's, low in the 30's, and clear skies! Should be great weather for trick or treating or taking pics, and I won't have to worry about the wind knocking over my decorations!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Rain tonight and tomorrow looks like it's gonna be perfect- still 55 degrees, no wind and sunny all day. I'm definitely in the Halloween spirit!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool with a light breeze. Not too bad.

bd5be6 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

50% chance of rain here, hard to focus on getting everything perfect for Halloween
when it may or may not rain.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Chilly 40-45, windy but dry here in CT.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking out the window, we have a bright sunny day, bit of a breeze, and it's going to get a little cold when the sun goes down.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Rain.....*_


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

So yesterday was chilly,cloudy and windy. The wind let up in time for ToT. Today it's sunny,clear and pushing the 50's and supposed to be like that all week.. figures


----------

